# The only way to KILL PIGS!!!!



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Not sure if ever posted but very cool!!!!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Bad arse!!!!


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Always wanted to try that. Someone told me it was outlawed last yr.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

That was awesome! Kind of gives you a little motion sickness at times, but still 2cool!


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

Only thing needed on that chopper was a 50 cal.. and lots of ammo.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Always wanted to try that. Someone told me it was outlawed last yr.


From whet i understand -Tx is going to Ramp up this kind of Pig Deterrent-I'm in!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Them powerlines make me nervous!!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Lets go huntin...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm all for killing pigs, but I sure hope they go back and finish off the ones that've been hit poorly and don't just leave them out there slowly dying. All animals deserve a quick clean kill, even the ones that need killing.


----------



## Mellow Jr. (Nov 7, 2008)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Always wanted to try that. Someone told me it was outlawed last yr.


actually they passed a law saying you can do it legally whenever you want, with whatever you want. hogs are becoming an epidemic.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justletmein said:


> I'm all for killing pigs, but I sure hope they go back and finish off the ones that've been hit poorly and don't just leave them out there slowly dying. All animals deserve a quick clean kill, even the ones that need killing.


Prolly NOT,they are an Epidemic.....Did you even see how many there were?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Its like an endless supply of those stinken things.......
I bet there are some fat coyotes in that area.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

thats got to be fun!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

What is the cost to go on such a ride?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Lotta misses. I saw a similar vid with an asian dude that was using a semi-auto rifle and this dude didn't miss. Maybe 1 or 2, the rest he rolled and folded'em..... I'd probably be doing good just to hit the ground, much less a pig at full gallop. Very cool vid.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a .308 semi Winchester that could be fun to try this with.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Prolly NOT,they are an Epidemic.....Did you even see how many there were?


I don't care how many there are, no reason to make the individual suffer more than it has to. But yeah, you're probably right they're not finishing them off/putting out of their misery in which case I'd prefer a lot of other methods to control their numbers. But whaddya gonna do, ye gotta kill'em.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That is a beautiful sight.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

that's awesome


----------



## moorefishing (Aug 28, 2009)

Dude ought to charge to take people out... Or does he?? Heck i would surely sign on,looks like fun!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll door gun for ya  Looks like fun


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

justletmein said:


> I'm all for killing pigs, but I sure hope they go back and finish off the ones that've been hit poorly and don't just leave them out there slowly dying. All animals deserve a quick clean kill, even the ones that need killing.


I totally agree. Thinning them out is a must, but doing it ethically is a must. There is a program to feed the hungry called something like, "Clean out your freezer" that is in the Houston area and they feed a lot of hungry people off of wild pigs. Great idea! Hunters can have fun killing them and the hungry get to have meat on the table, and it helps control the populations.


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

my wifes grandfather is a rice farmer and last year he had a helicopter come out and in two days they killed over 900 pigs. this year he had it come out again and in one day they killed 3 pigs. the pilot said that the pigs are getting smart now and when they hear the noise from the helicopter the pigs run in the woods and no longer flush. These are smart animals, they are getting too smart for traps, dogs and now helicopters...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Ar-15, 30 rd magazine, CCO, or red dot scope and I coud mess me some pigs up!!!


----------



## Whistling Dixie (May 24, 2009)

I would stay up all night handloading for that adventure! I wish we could do that in the Piney Woods, too many trees. Helicopters are a great idea, I want one.:cheers:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

If you own land & the hogs are tearing your hay fields up .There making you suffer. Kill em all make em suffer .Please!!!!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

mowers99 said:


> These are smart animals, they are getting too smart for traps, dogs and now helicopters...


Nightvision Scope, it's a blast.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

That's awesome. My aunt's boyfriend is a rice farmer down in Collegeport and they brought out a helicopter and killed 74 in a few hours. They were using a 12 ga. with buckshot.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Holy cow that looks like it would be a blast!!


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

That is so full of WIN almost wet me self! 

I'd LOVE to spend a day doing that.
Any idea if those guys take paying customers?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I want to do that soooo bad. A buddy got to do it this past spring and still can't stop talking about how fun it was.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Thats a lot of wasted meat....I guess the buzzards gotta eat too


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

I did this about a year ago, lot of fun! I believe they were charging around $4-500 an hour.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

mowers99 said:


> my wifes grandfather is a rice farmer and last year he had a helicopter come out and in two days they killed over 900 pigs. this year he had it come out again and in one day they killed 3 pigs. the pilot said that the pigs are getting smart now and when they hear the noise from the helicopter the pigs run in the woods and no longer flush. These are smart animals, they are getting too smart for traps, dogs and now helicopters...


If they were really smart, they would turn themselves in. :rotfl:


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

moorefishing said:


> Dude ought to charge to take people out... Or does he?? Heck i would surely sign on,looks like fun!


That's my cousin's company. He and his partner have done a couple of these trips. The landowner is usually the guy doing the shooting. Can't say that I blame them!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anybody contacted Wii or X-Box about this?:biggrin:


----------



## DHouser (Jan 6, 2009)

Anybody know where i can get me a copter like that.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

DHouser said:


> Anybody know where i can get me a copter like that.


Saw something on the military channel last night. Forget the name, but they run about $190,000 for the 2-seater. Also make a 4-seater.


----------



## DHouser (Jan 6, 2009)

Count me in for 4 of em. Only 190k anybody else want one.


----------



## solrac (Aug 31, 2007)

DHouser said:


> Count me in for 4 of em. Only 190k anybody else want one.


I got five on it.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

In that video I counted 27 kills. Anyone know what kind of rifle they were using? I cant imagine what 900 kills would do to someone's shoulder ( I would assume there was somewhat of a rotation of shooters on that hunt.)


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

that is freaking awesome. i would pay to do that.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

At that speed and altitude a power line, windmill and/or a sudden power lose sure would ruin your day. Looks like fun but might be a little risky.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

My buddy has had them @ his place and while there were not after hogs they got the ones they saw. He said it was lots of fun being the gun man. He also said those pilots are freaking crazy. 

Kill every hog you see please we fight a never ending battle with them. Few days ago dad shot 8 he saw them behind the house and chased them into a field with hog wire around it....They were trapped in 60 acres and he went to work.


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have actually hunted hogs out of a chopper and it is one of the funnest things I have ever done. We had 32 hogs in a rice field and we killed 31, they cant hide when your in the air. The guy I used only charged 600$ an hr and it was well worth it.


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

You can only use shot gun b/c of the chance brass hulls getting into the tail rotor. We used 12 gauges with buckshot and it would knock em down from a good ways off.


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like the same rig that belonged to a couple of professional trapper's that work for the state. I met him at the Emprasario restrauant in Goliad last fall. I asked what his main form of control was and his answer was Benilli 12 Ga with 00 buck , he flys one day and CP does the shooting and then trade off the next day. He did say that lots of days they get no less than 50 feral hogs and only effective in low brush parts of the state, too bad they can't figure out a way to get it done in the piney woods too,

F1K


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

lbm8156 said:


> You can only use shot gun b/c of the chance brass hulls getting into the tail rotor. We used 12 gauges with buckshot and it would knock em down from a good ways off.


They also used an AR-15 with a brass catching bag.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

says he is shooting an AK with a brass catcher.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Question: How can you shoot baby hogs?

Answer: It's easy........just don't lead them as much!!


----------

